# 67 Tempest Restoration



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

I am new to the boards and instead of starting many new threads I think one central one for my project would be the best way to do this. I just got the car and plan for the project to take somewhere around 2 years.

The frame is good and the car has very little rust from what I can tell so I am not going to to do a frame off rotisserie. I plan on this being a weekend cruiser and not a trailer show car. Going to keep it a tempest, only GTO option I really need to have is the console and floor shift.

Plan so far and probably going to be completed in this order

Complete power disc conversion
Suspension rebuild with 2" spindle drop in front, 1" coil drop in rear with adjustable upper arms
Would like to convert it to power steering
TH350 conversion with floor/console shifter
Motor rebuild
Media Blast body and to the paintshop
Complete interior kit

Let me know what you guys think

1967 Tempest 
326 2bbl matching numbers 2 speed auto on the column
Factory a/c 

Here is what it looks like


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! That doesn't look bad at all!! :cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

looks like a good staring point


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Reservation....Sounds like a plan....great foundation, reminds me of my Tempest when i got her....did all the work including paint myself over the last year










As you can see she cleaned up pretty well.....feel free to ask if you have any questions, always happy to see another solid Tempest Not turned into a GTO....:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a great project and another saved tempest/lemans!! Sounds like a good plan. Close to what I'm doing although I'm not lowering mine and am upgrading to a 389 tri power. Keep us up to date on progress. Oh and don't forget exhaust!! (mine just showed up today) Although I am now a long way from needing it since the engine swap decision.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

I plan on doing the brakes and suspension in march/april

What do you think about this brake kit

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

After some research I am going to use PST kit to do the bushings and steering up front and their upper control arms in the rear.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice solid project from the pics! Good luck on the build, and sounds like you are on the right track to a sweet pro touring car. Disc kit looks real nice. PST makes great kits, any poly bushings will firm up the handling nicelly. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

Little update here. I just picked up a TH350, a 67 GTO floor shift steering column, and some new tail lights

I need some advice for the floor shift and center console. My dash is black, not the woodgrain. I want the center console to match (black) so I am considering putting a 67 chevelle center console and shifter in. I know it won't be original but I think it would look cool and it should fit perfectly because both cars are A bodies

What do you guys think ? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

or the 66' GTO console which is black inset with chrome ribbing...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So you left the indicator, but put the custom shifter in with the 3 speed? Good idea.



Instg8ter said:


> or the 66' GTO console which is black inset with chrome ribbing...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

No Jet...TH350 built, just have not ordered the correct indicator plexi piece, still figuring a way to make the ratchet shifter indicate as the pointer is way off....and as for the column, as long as it steers i am good with it, whole lotta work just to get rid of the indicator, and then where would i mount my tach....can you say "budget build"...... Also still has 326 badges ....so yeah....it's a 326 with ST300....

I also padded and stretched the sides of the console with vinyl to match the dash as the leather grain plastic just looked cheap after i put the walnut insert and shift knob on.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

Another update: picked up a 66 console and floor shifter. Its going to take some work to restore and a shiftworks kit to make it work with my th350

Do you guys have any preferences for suspension companies? Looking at BMR, hotchkis, global west etc. I plan on a 1" drop running 18s in front and 20s in the rear. Switching to power steering getting most of the components through pst. I have already picked out a disc brake kit


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

Also do I need adjustable rear upper control arms to correct pinion angle for a 1" drop?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

